
Instagram's Million Dollar Bug - ulysses
https://exfiltrated.com/research-Instagram-RCE.php
======
roddux
I can barely imagine the price that information and access would have garnered
if sold to a less reputable entity. In the end, $2,500 for access to all of
Instagram's code and static content is a complete rip-off.

------
dang
This post fell in rank because it was flagged by users. We turned the flags
off but by that time a repost was already at #1.

We've recently started doing things to make the original submitter get the
front-page slot more often, but it's kind of tricky to do in this case, so I
guess we'll leave it. Sorry ulysses!

------
vdfs
The other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10754194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10754194)

------
forgottenpass
Yet another instance of Facebook presenting one position externally, that is
incompatible with their internal thinking (for all but the most hairsplitting,
lawyer-driven definitions of incompatible).

I wonder if it's internal disagreement, arrogance, or just the folly of such a
young staff. Anyway, I begrudgingly await their shit-polishing response that
acts as if they don't have a horrendous track record. At least it'll be good
for a laugh.

